# favourite pet?



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

whats everyones favourite pet? :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

meerkats, are my first and then ALL reps.


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

My favourite pets are probe white/snow leopards/tigers. Geckos & Turtles.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

got to love the reps but otherwise i quite like tamarins and elephants. i work at a zoo so have so much choice but these have got to be the best


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow i'd love to work in the zoo but i wopuld feel so so sorry for them as i woudl love them to be int he wild but to save the species sometimes they have to be.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

its al about the conservation of the animals and creating more of a given species, then they do have schemes that re-introduce them into the wild. But you do get that feel of sorrow for them, especially the ones you get close too...


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats good that they do that aww i hate it when you get really close to the animals and then they have to go or something like thats.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

ahh zoos are awsome i wish i could work at one  i loves rhinos  :whip:


----------

